# Which breeds are in the mix?



## Emmathedutchie (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi all!

Me and my boyfriend rescued this puppy a couple of months ago. Luna is now almost nine months old, and we were wondering what breeds are in the mix. Here is some information:

Found roaming in the streets of Southern Italy at approximately 1.5 months old with her brother
At 9 months she weighs 22.5 kg/50 lb and is about 55 cm/22 inch tall at the shoulder. She is particularly long: when jumping up she can reach my face with her paws, and I'm 1.70cm/5ft7
Character: very sweet, quite independent, not very snuggly, attention seeker, not interested in food, very distracted outside, doesn't retrieve, doesn't bark without a good reason. She sometimes isolates herself for no apparent reason and will kindly let you know when snuggle time is over, hehe.

Our personal guess of some breeds that could be in the mix: Maremma Sheepdog, GSD or Malinois, Borzoi? (because of the way she runs, how skinny she is, and some character traits. Suspicion confirmed by a fried of mine who used to own a Borzoi)

I have read that those doggy DNA tests are quite unreliable, so if anyone could take a guess it would make me so happy! We dearly love our Luna and are very curious as to what kind of dogs her parents could have been. Thank you!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous looking dog, is she from Romania? 

She looks like a Carpathian shepherd mix, they're a livestock guarding breed & they aren't likely to show up on a DNA test as their databases rarely recognise breeds not recognised by the Kennel Club.


----------



## Emmathedutchie (Feb 15, 2021)

simplysardonic said:


> Gorgeous looking dog, is she from Romania?
> 
> She looks like a Carpathian shepherd mix, they're a livestock guarding breed & they aren't likely to show up on a DNA test as their databases rarely recognise breeds not recognised by the Kennel Club.


Thank you for your reply! She is from Southern Italy. I looked up the breed you mentioned and indeed the colours are similar!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Emmathedutchie said:


> Thank you for your reply! She is from Southern Italy. I looked up the breed you mentioned and indeed the colours are similar!


I've just seen you said souther Italy in your post, I was too busy looking at the photos!

She reminds me of my Carpathian mix Rogue at that age, this is her now, she'll be 9 in a couple of months


----------



## Emmathedutchie (Feb 15, 2021)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

she’s lovely, first thought for me too was that she was from Romania, kind of similar to my boy


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks to me like some sort of shepherd cross, possibly Carpathian of German (though leggy for a German). Whatever she is, she is stunningly beautiful, with such intelligent eyes.


----------

